# [Technik-Ratgeber]: Höhenverstellbare Schreibtische: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber]: Höhenverstellbare Schreibtische: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*

						Ein höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch darf an keinem ergonomischen Arbeitsplatz fehlen - egal ob im Büro oder Home-Office. Er beugt Rückenproblemen vor, die dadurch entstehen, dass man bei der täglichen Büroarbeit dazu neigt, stets dieselbe, gebeugte Körperhaltung einzunehmen. In unserem Höhenverstellbarer-Schreibtisch-Test präsentieren wir Ihnen empfehlenswerte höhenverstellbare Schreibtische und Schreibtischgestelle und beraten Sie ausführlich bei Ihrer Kaufentscheidung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber]: Höhenverstellbare Schreibtische: Darauf müssen Sie beim Kauf achten*


----------



## Bandicoot (14. Mai 2021)

Passendes Thema, wollte eh ein neuen Tisch kaufen, da kommt so ein Test ganz gelegen.
Denke ich werd mir ein Gestell besorgen und die Platte seperat, evtl kann ich die alte Arbeitsplatte unser Küche nutzen die steht eh nur rum und frisst Platz.  
Toller Test, Danke Frank, 100 Punkte fürs perfekte Timing!


----------



## Nile9063 (24. Juli 2021)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Passendes Thema, wollte eh ein neuen Tisch kaufen, da kommt so ein Test ganz gelegen.
> Denke ich werd mir ein Gestell besorgen und die Platte seperat, evtl kann ich die alte Arbeitsplatte unser Küche nutzen die steht eh nur rum und frisst Platz.
> Toller Test, Danke Frank, 100 Punkte fürs perfekte Timing!


Darf ich dich fragen, für welches Modell du dich entschieden hast und welche Erfahrungen du gemacht hast? Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem höhenverstellbaren Gestell, mache mir jedoch Gedanken bezüglich der Stabilität! Hatte mir zuletzt den Boho Easydesk herausgeguckt...


----------



## Bandicoot (25. Juli 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08731M3VX/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A32OROY9YNOPO8&psc=1
		


Hab mich für diesen Entschieden und die andere Idee verworfen. Werde aber erst im September sagen könn wie sie sind.


----------

